# 38 weeks abdominal pain...



## hannaho88

hi ladies, i'm 38+1 weeks and am just generally really sore in my lower abdomen. I suppose you could say its like when you've over done it and pulled a muscle. Hurts to wipe after the loo, turn in bed, move from sitting to standing. Any one else getting this? I have been getting pretty bad BH on and off for couple of weeks now. Xxx


----------



## youngmommy2

Sounds like your just really far along hun.. theres a lot of weight and pressure in your pelvis and lower abdomen that its normal to feel pressure and pain.. of course mention it to your doctor but im sure she will tell you its normal for this stage of pregnancy!


----------



## BunNtheOven

I've get like this multiple times a day... it's like i can't even stand up straight.. it feels awful. And your like a month farther than i am.. ugh.. so not looking forward to this last month.


----------



## hannaho88

aww thank you hun. So fed up now and want my little man here :( hope you are keeping ok and having a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Try a warm bath. I get this pain from the constant contractions, if I bend over, if baby is being really active and from her growing. I just grab a book fill the tub with really warm water so the bottom of my bump is under water and soak. It really helps me so I hope that it helps you too!!


----------



## hannaho88

ahh a nice hot bath sounds so nice right now, especially as my back is killing, but its like 4am here right now and i'll wake my OH up so i'll have to wait till the morning. Can hardly sleep at the moment just being so uncomfortable and sore xxx


----------



## happyladybugg

Yep I have that too...It's pretty constant. I actually had a melt down tonight from the pain I'm in and the absolute nothingness that this pain is producing!! I'm so fed up!!


----------



## BunNtheOven

I go to the doctor tomorrow.. I'm going to mention these pains i get.. they stop me right dead in my tracks.. :/ I think its just because she's on/hitting a nerve or something.. i feel her constantly move all day so i know she's fine..


----------



## hannaho88

aww me to happyladybug. Had a really bad evening and just cried. I am so lucky and greatful to be pregnant and where i am right now, but having to deal with this pain is just taking it out of me. Keep hoping that each twinge or pain i get is 'it' but still no such luck. And i'm so exhausted anyway, i don't Know how i will cope when i'm in labour! Although i know your body finds a way xxx


----------



## happyladybugg

Well I hope relief isn't far away for us :hugs:... I just can't wait to meet my lil lady after the longest, roughest pregnancy I've had!! I keep trying to remind myself no matter what she can't stay in there forever and the end is very near. But seriously there is just no more room in my body to house this baby anymore! Hang in there and we are in the same exact boat, everything you mentioned I'm dealing with! :hugs:


----------

